# Paramedic to BSN program



## Rescuegrl5 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have hit a wall in EMS. I love being a Paramedic but all came to hault when i was abused by a partner and nothing was fone about it. I was fiagnosed with severe PTSD and trying hars everyday yo get over this hurdle. 
Im looking into BSN that is accreditted by NCLEX and can earn a degree. I am trying to get grants for education.
Any good programs?


----------



## Summit (Oct 18, 2017)

Any public or non-profit BSN program that is accredited by your state board of nursing, a regional academic council of schools, and CCNE or ACEN with a decent reputation and first time NCLEX pass rate is a good choice.

If your paramedic program was from a regionally accredited community college, you will get some elective credit (maybe up to 12 general elective credit hours) for the roughly 60 semester credits of prereqs you need.

Right now you should focus on getting your other prereqs completed. Check with your particular program, but most need to see ~50 hours of specific prereqs:

A&P I&II
Biology + Lab
Chem + Lab
Microbio + Lab
Stats
Algebra
~6-9 credits of Psych (including Human Development Over the Lifespan)
Sociology class like Comparative Religion or Sociology 101
English Comp I & II
Human Nutrition

Check about prereq expiration... some schools are particular that certain classes have to be within the last 5 or 7 years to count.

Beware of the few advertised Paramedic to BSN bridge programs... they offer no meaningful benefit over other BSN programs for the Paramedic. (Generally they involve moving and paying more to knock ~4 months off of a ~24 month program).

If you already have a Bachelors, then complete the much narrower prereq list of a BS->BSN accelerated program and knock it out in 12-18 months (prepare to be busy). The accelerated BSN prereqs are generally a bachelors degree with 2.5 avg and good grades in prereqs (higher GPA makes you competitive):
A&P I&II
Micro
Chem
Stats


----------



## Rescuegrl5 (Oct 18, 2017)

Summit. Do you know any schools who have this? I do alreaxy have BFA degree and took pre req a little over 5 yrs ago for nursing school.


----------



## Summit (Oct 18, 2017)

I could name 5 accelerated BSN programs in my state... but that won't help you... I bet if you look at your local state university or state college system, they'll have ABSN at one or more of their campuses.


----------



## Rescuegrl5 (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes but all schools in sc are too expensive.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 18, 2017)

Rescuegrl5 said:


> Yes but all schools in sc are too expensive.


SC is expensive. State schools are much more affordable in NC, if that helps at all.


----------



## Summit (Oct 18, 2017)

Is out of state tuition in NC cheaper than in-state tuition for SC? That's rough!


----------



## Rescuegrl5 (Oct 18, 2017)

Remi said:


> SC is expensive. State schools are much more affordable in NC, if that helps at all.


Heck yes. I paid for paramedic school in NC. So am a NC paramedic also.
What schools are available for Paramedic to BSN in NC?


----------



## Summit (Oct 18, 2017)

Rescuegrl5 said:


> What schools are available for Paramedic to BSN in NC?


Again this is NOT Paramedic to BSN. There really is no such thing.

You are looking for an Accelerated BSN. Paramedic gives you a good healthcare background, but it isn't required.

Go to http://allnurses.com/north-carolina-nursing/ They should be a good resource. That whole site is a good resource. Read a LOT. Know what you are getting into, what to expect, and how to succeed.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 18, 2017)

Summit said:


> Is out of state tuition in NC cheaper than in-state tuition for SC? That's rough!


I don’t know if NC out-of-state is cheaper than SC in-state, but NC’s in state is much cheaper than SC in state.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 18, 2017)

As stated above, there is no formal "Paramedic to BSN" program. That being said, if you took courses at a community college or university, you may be able to apply those to completing your BSN program prerequisites. Since you already apparently have a Bachelors, you may be able to get into an accelerated BSN program, which is basically the Upper Division BSN program without all the "extra" UDGE that you'd normally take when doing a BSN as a first Bachelors. ABSN programs also usually run straight through, so if it's a 4 semester program and you start in the Fall, it goes: Fall, Spring, Summer, Fall. 

I did a traditional ADN program and I have a Sports Med Bachelors. Most of my prereqs for that were also prereqs for my ADN program (and also for BSN and ABSN programs, but none were open to 2nd Bachelors students at the time). I'm also a Paramedic. My Sports Med education was far more rigorous than either Paramedic OR the RN programs that I attended. 

The NCLEX doesn't accredit any program. It's only an exam. What you're looking for is a program that is accredited (at the minimum) by your state's Registered Nursing Board as providing the education necessary for initial licensure. If the program is also ACEN accredited (they accredit Masters, Bachelors, Associates programs) or CCNE (they accredit Bachelors and above only), then that may be a bonus, but the program must be BON/BRN approved for it to make you eligible to take the NCEX upon successful completion of the program and ACEN/CCNE accreditation is not usually a BRN/BON requirement for their approval.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 18, 2017)

OP, there are lots of accelerated (~1 busy year or so) BSN programs out there that you can get into with your bachelors degree. You may well get some elective credit for your paramedic program, too. Just look around online.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 18, 2017)

One year Bachelors to BSN programs are a great option for many people however they are very grueling academically and emotionally. Try to talk to some people who have gone through the program and make sure you have your home and work life in order prior to enrolling. Most people don't work and it is very much full time.


----------



## Summit (Oct 18, 2017)

At the start I was wishing I did the 12mo accelerated BSN, but I am glad I did a 21mo traditional BSN program. It allowed me to do a paid ICU clinical externship that literally doubled my number of clinical hours got me my first job in ICU with a Residency program for which I was well prepared.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 29, 2017)

Rescuegrl5 said:


> Heck yes. I paid for paramedic school in NC. So am a NC paramedic also.
> What schools are available for Paramedic to BSN in NC?


Winston-Salem State University has an ABSN designed for Paramedics and LPN's.  It takes approximately 18 months to complete if you have all your pre-reqs out of the way.  It is a state school, so the tuition is very manageable if you're an NC resident.  Also, NC has some outstanding financial aid programs for BSN students.  Take a look at the College Foundation of NC website and it'll have all the FA info.


----------



## Summit (Oct 29, 2017)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Winston-Salem State University has an ABSN designed for Paramedics and LPN's.  It takes approximately 18 months to complete if you have all your pre-reqs out of the way.  It is a state school, so the tuition is very manageable if you're an NC resident.  Also, NC has some outstanding financial aid programs for BSN students.  Take a look at the College Foundation of NC website and it'll have all the FA info.


That's only 2-3mo shorter than a normal BSN and much slower than most ABSN programs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 29, 2017)

Summit said:


> That's only 2-3mo shorter than a normal BSN and much slower than most ABSN programs


Right, but the way the classes are set up, you can still work.  About half your classwork is hybrid, so you only have to go to campus a couple of times per month until you get to clinicals.


----------

